# what do you use to clean the toys?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i need a new pressure washer. i bought a $100 walmart special one 2 years ago and it died on me.
do you use a gas one? electric?
links are great (just sayin!) hint hint...

here is what im looking at now:
http://www.vminnovations.com/produc...nd_Stratton_Gas_Pressure_Washer_2100_PSI.html

i think what caught my eye is that its a BRUTE!

so, opinions please?

im not looking to spend alot, and i know you get what you pay for but the budget thing is keeping me from going all out.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That'd do the trick,....

We have an electric one that does ok...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...that's the one. 2000psi, plenty of power.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

For washing a quad I prefer lots of volume with a little less pressure. Easier on electronics and seals. I have a 3200 psi 3 gpm gas job with a large nozzle that gives about 1000 psi. 5 gpm I would guess. Cleans great.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I have this one. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
I use it for everything.


----------



## dbmachine (Mar 1, 2010)

I got the Craftsman 2550 PSI with briggs motor from sears. Comes with 4 different tips. One for presoaking your detergent, a 40 degree fan tip, 15 degree tip, and a jet tip that is deadly. I use the 40 degree tip since it isnt as high a pressure and has a good wide coverage. Has the stations on it where it will automatically feed from the detergent bottles in the onboard cradle. I believe i paid 279$. IF you have a sears credit card dont know if its the time of the year or not but i was able to make 12 months no interest payments on it. Seems like my payment was like 25$ a month for a year. NOt too bad. 

A good pressure washer come in handly on more things than just washing the cars and atvs. Cleaning vinyl siding, carports, patios, outdoor furniture just to name a few.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

two people here on the forum work for briggs and stratton..
does anyone remember who that is?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I have the troy built 2600 psi with the honda engine . I had a briggs on the last one .something on the pump broke .got a replacement and the thing started leaking oil . wish i coulda kept the first one it was nice had plenty of power . just had some bad luck with them .theres good and bad in all . you cant go wrong with the briggs engine . the pump what u have to worry about most


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL @ P425:haha:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i have a 2200psi one from sears. i paid like 350 bucks for it. sears has a good warrenty. not sure about the other ones but im sure they do. but you said you paid 100 for it and it lasted 2 years. that really aint bad.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I also have a Troy-Bilt, with the Honda engine on it... had it about 2 yrs and no probs yet... *knock on wood*


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

plus










:bigok:


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

:haha:


----------

